# fluxbox och USE-flaggor?

## Ulf-Kenneth

Jag har precis installerat gentoo (igen) och skall nu installera X och välja fönsterhanterare.

Jag bestämde mig för fluxbox då min dator är långsam och har liten hdd.

Är det några speciella USE-flaggor som jag bör lägga till eller ta bort?

Just nu använder jag:

```
USE="dvd alsa"
```

Datorn är en P2-450 med 512 MB SDRAM och 3GB HDD.

----------

## CoN

fluxbox uses these use-flags:

```
IUSE="nls xinerama truetype kde gnome"
```

kde and gnome are obviously not interesting.

xinerama is for multiple monitors (would probably require a recompile of X at this stage)

nls is for language support and a default use-flag IIRC

truetype is for TrueType-fonts and also a default flag.

All in all I'd say you don't need to change anything, just compile  :Smile: 

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

vielen dank   :Smile: 

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Nu har jag installerat och konfigurerat X och det fungerade bra.

Efter jag installerat fluxbox så ändrade jag display manager till kdm och körde "rc-update add xdm default"

för att det skall starta automatiskt.

När jag startade om datorn kom jag till ett fult grått inloggningsfönster med en XFree86 jordglob.

Efter inloggning kom jag till "Session Menu" och där kan jag välja "Default/Fail Safe" och "Cancel".

Väljer jag "Default/Fail Safe" blir det bara svart och inget kan göras och "Cancel" tar mig tillbaka till inloggningsrutan.

Vad är fel? Hur gör jag så att jag startar i textläge istället för grafiskt?

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Jag glömde köra

```
env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

efter jag installerat fluxbox. 

Kan det vara det som är problemet?

----------

## MagnusBerg

Xdm är snyggt och jag älskar det precis som det är. Annars kan man gå in i /etc/X11/xdm och fixa hur man vill ha det.

Ska du använda Kdm som är ett alternativ till Xdm ska du ju inte göra "rc-update add xdm default" så nu får du göra "rc-update delete xdm default". Vill du starta i textläge behöver du inte göra mer än så.

Vill du använda Kdm som inloggningshanterare så måste Kdm först och främst vara installerat. - Jag vet inte om man kan installera det separarat. Annars så medföljer det som standard till KDE. Men det kanske någon annan vet.

----------

## aridhol

Man kan inte installera KDM utan att installera åtminstånde kde-base.

Skulle inte rekomendera det om man inte skall använda KDE.

Personligen har jag ingen grafisk inloggning. När jag startar datorn får jag en inloggningspromt i textläge. Loggar jag in som root slipper jag allt vad xfree heter (bra om man skall fixa nått) och låggar jag in som mig själv startar fluxbox automatiskt.

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Jag vet inte riktigt vad jag tänkte på.. :Wink: 

Jag följde helt enkelt den svenska desktop guiden på gentoo.se och bytte ut kde mot fluxbox utan att läsa något..

Nu har jag iaf gjort en ominst. av hela skiten. xfree är installerat och konfigurerat och jag har precis installerat fluxbox.

 *aridhol wrote:*   

> Personligen har jag ingen grafisk inloggning. När jag startar datorn får jag en inloggningspromt i textläge. Loggar jag in som root slipper jag allt vad xfree heter (bra om man skall fixa nått) och låggar jag in som mig själv startar fluxbox automatiskt.

 

Det är precis så jag vill ha det! Hur har du gjort?

----------

## aridhol

För min användare har jag lagt in följande i .bash_profile

.bash_profile

```
# don't run startx if X runs already or when logged in via ssh

[ -z "$(ps x | grep xinit)" ] && [ -z "$SSH_CLIENT" ] && startx > /dev/null 2>&1

```

I min .xinitrc har jag lagt till detta:

```
exec gkrellm2 -w &

exec fluxbox
```

gkrellm2 -w & är för att starta gkrellm2 och lägga i fluxboxs slit.

Vill du att det skall vara så här för alla användare du skapar lägger du helt enkelt in detta i /etc/skel/

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

Nu startar fluxbox. Delmål ett avklarat  :Smile: 

Hur gör jag nu för att startx skall köras direkt efter jag loggat in?

Finns det någon typ av autostartfil som jag lägger in exec startx eller nåt liknande??

Fluxbox fungerar.. det är det viktigaste.. 

är inte så fasligt jobbigt att skriva startx efter man loggat in.

----------

## aridhol

Om du följer det jag skrev i min tidigare post så startar det automatiskt när du loggar in.

----------

## Ulf-Kenneth

my bad.. hade missat ett $-tecken.. nu fungerar det

----------

